
Good Evening, Kraftwerk / Guten Abend Kraftwerk, Guten Abend Stuttgart [video] - CaliforniaKarl
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rCQEzgtWv-E
======
ranc1d
Can’t believe this doesn’t have more upvotes! This site gives a bit more
behind what was involved behind the scenes [http://cdm.link/2018/07/watch-
kraftwerk-jam-with-the-iss-and...](http://cdm.link/2018/07/watch-kraftwerk-
jam-with-the-iss-and-esa-astronaut-alexander-gerst/)

